# Fish Lake 3-7



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

A bit late as I got 2 hours of sleep before spending 23 hours awake for this adventure. Typed it up and at 2 am the back button was clicked.

Fish Lake - This place has been a dream of mine since I 1st started fishing many years ago. Thanks to Repeater it finally came true!

Arrived at Repeater's house at 5am. We battled the snowy roads in record time. We parked at the heated bathrooms pullout and made our way to the lake. That was by far the worst access to a lake ever! The crust would break un-expectedly up to your waist and the crust layer would scrape at your thighs as you moved. I being the heaveiest of the group crawled millatry style on my stomach to the lake for 40 yards. I would take the lake mary hike over that any day. It was such a relief to hit the ice. My twin and I took our 1st ever falls on the ice, had to happen someday I guess. It was "selectively" slick in spots.

We drilled holes at 90 feet and back tracked to 22 feet. That is where the Splake action was best! After a while Repeater and I, satisfied with the splake action, wanted perchy action that this fishy lake was famous for. Dam we tried 4 feet, 15 feet, to the sides of the said holes, and still just a few to show for our efforts. I then got a real kick outta the "sight fishing" under the ice at 15 feet. Lots of splake and an ocassional rainbow or perch would travel afar to inspect my jig for the slighest sign of imperfection. Many bit, many got hooked, and a few lived to swim another day. My twin stayed a "sucker for splake, and he caught a Utah sucker too!

For the last hour I gave the lake trouting a try. Drilled holes at 90 feet and 100 feet, with only one intersted customer on the sonar. We failed to hook up this time but I will be knocking the "sea floor" again someday for his attention and affection. It was great to cross yet another fish (splake) off our bucket list, and my twin got the bonus of getting the sucker off his list too.

I caught 21 Splake, 3 rainbows, 3 perch. My twin caught 27 splake,

My twin caught 25 splake, 3 rainbows, 3 perch, and 1 utah sucker.

Repeater got 15 fish, 6 were perch

So total was 50 splake, 9 rainbows,12 perch, and 1 sucker.

Tactics in order from what worked the best to least........
Splake - Pumkin pepper jig (even baitless), powerbait speckled green glow jigs, Pink tiger glow ice fly. Tippes were sucker meat, nightcrawlers, perch eyes, baitless.

Rainbow - Pink tiger glow ice fly, powerbait speckled green glow jigs. Baits were sucker meat, nightcrawlers, perch eyes.

Perch - Powerbait speckled green glow jigs and pink tiger glow ice fly. Baits were perch eyes, nightcrawlers.

Utah sucker - Pink tiger glow ice fly. Nightcrawlers.

My twin and the 1st fish of the day, sign of great things to come?








My twin's 1st ever splake








My Twin's yellow perch








Me and my 1st rainbow of Fish Lake








Splake of my twin's.

































My twin's rainbw trout








2 of the 3 tents of ours









More splake









The biggest splake of the day at 17.5 inches









The full moon on the walk out


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

I hope that all those guys that gave you their super-secret information were OK with you spilling the beans on your tactics, rigs, and locations...



Nice report. I enjoyed the pictures.


----------



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

PBH said:


> I hope that all those guys that gave you their super-secret information were OK with you spilling the beans on your tactics, rigs, and locations...


I was a good boy and kept the Down Low info out. Half of that secret info I had a hard time finding in the fog and I was in Repeaters car, therfore he was captin for the day. Still had a great day slamming splake. That was what I want to do there anyway.


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

tye dye twins said:


> Half of that secret info I had a hard time finding in the fog and I was in Repeaters car, therfore he was captin for the day. Still had a great day slamming splake. That was what I want to do there anyway.


So, what you're telling me is that you didn't really need the "secret" info to catch a grundle of splake? In other words, the "tried-and-true" methods that have not changed in years at Fish Lake worked?

wow. I'd have loved to have seen the results had you had the opportunity to use the "secret" information!!

(****! This fish is giving me a run for my money! glad I'm using that new braided line...)


----------



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

PBH said:


> tye dye twins said:
> 
> 
> > Half of that secret info I had a hard time finding in the fog and I was in Repeaters car, therfore he was captin for the day. Still had a great day slamming splake. That was what I want to do there anyway.
> ...


Jezze dude, get over the fact that I asked about the place. I went armed with great info (printed out the stuff as reading material) and I even did use a secret or two to try and find lakers. Notice that I left out the tactics I was using for lakers?

Why are you dragging this drama from bft? That is where your whinning started anyway, why not keep it there?


----------



## Fishrmn (Sep 14, 2007)

PBH said:


> (****! This fish is giving me a run for my money! glad I'm using that new braided line...)


Careful now. Don't hoarse him. Make sure your drag is set just right. I'm guessing this will be C&R. Wouldn't wanna see ya "mount" 'im. _(O)_ _(O)_ _(O)_ :lol:


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

easy there tyedye --- It's all in good fun. At least for me.

Headed to Powell in a few hours for a few days. I'm a little anxious. I don't feel much like starting anything new here at work. So, you've got my full attention. Have you any super-secret suggestions for me to have a successful trip? Maybe you post the link to Wayne's Word's for me? Use lmgtfy.



fishrmn -- I like pretty colors. If I land this one, it will be a difficult decision whether to keep it or not. I guess I can always take some photos, and get a reproduction made. My fear would be whether or not a taxidermist could get the colors, and the hair, right. Tough decision. Mount or not-to-mount.....


----------



## JuddCT (Sep 7, 2007)

o-||


----------



## willfish4food (Jul 14, 2009)

Great report TDT. Those look like some health yummy fish!!! Too bad bout them lakers, but it'll give you a reason to go back... As if you needed another.


----------



## jer (Jan 16, 2012)

Love fish lake! Great job on the splake, they're fun


----------



## Fishrmn (Sep 14, 2007)

PBH said:


> easy there tyedye --- It's all in good fun. At least for me.
> 
> *Headed to Powell in a few hours for a few days.* I'm a little anxious. I don't feel much like starting anything new here at work. So, you've got my full attention. Have you any super-secret suggestions for me to have a successful trip? Maybe you post the link to Wayne's Word's for me? Use lmgtfy.
> 
> fishrmn -- I like pretty colors. If I land this one, it will be a difficult decision whether to keep it or not. I guess I can always take some photos, and get a reproduction made. My fear would be whether or not a taxidermist could get the colors, and the hair, right. Tough decision. Mount or not-to-mount.....


Are you gonna try an "Alabama Rig"?


----------



## wyoming2utah (Sep 12, 2007)

I can't wait try some of my drop shot mojos...yummdingers!


----------



## Fishrmn (Sep 14, 2007)

wyoming2utah said:


> I can't wait try some of my drop shot mojos...yummdingers!


Did you get permission from Cliff?


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

wyoming2utah said:


> I can't wait try some of my drop shot mojos...yummdingers!


Didn't Cliff teach you anything? Its a Yumdinger fished with a Mojo drop shot.

However, Nathan usually uses that rig.


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

I expect, and look forward, to running into the mojomaster at Powell. I'm packing my super-secret mojo-decoder ring so that I can decode his language into usable information. (and TyeDye thought _he_ had secrets!!)

wiat can't I for to be able to use CPR mojo with bass Powell for dropshot surface temps yumdinger!


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

Meanwhile back at the OP, great report and glad you had some success, I always love Fish Lake soft or hard deck. I could do without the wind sometimes but usually have a great fishing day.

And splake are good eating.


----------



## REPETER (Oct 3, 2007)

I had a good time guys. It was a fun long day  You both definitely schooled me.


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

nice job, those splake sure are plentiful down there, they're like an oversized perch. looks like ya had some snow for traction out there with that wind, so that's a plus.


----------



## Size Matters (Dec 22, 2007)

It sounds like you had a awesome time thanks for the report and photos. 8)


----------



## Bscuderi (Jan 2, 2012)

Access sounds super cold and miserable wading out there  sounds as though fishin was worth it!


----------



## brookieguy1 (Oct 14, 2008)

PBH said:


> I expect, and look forward, to running into the mojomaster at Powell. I'm packing my super-secret mojo-decoder ring so that I can decode his language into usable information. (and TyeDye thought _he_ had secrets!!)
> 
> wiat can't I for to be able to use CPR mojo with bass Powell for dropshot surface temps yumdinger!


Now fat's thunny!


----------



## Tylert (Aug 6, 2008)

Wow. Nothing like hijacking someone's post


----------



## EvilTyeDyeTwin (Aug 9, 2011)

Wow what a trip...more like an adventure. I had never been to Fish Lake before and it truely lived up to its name! I went down there trying to my 1st splake and ended up catching tons of them. That kind of action is hard to come by. Those guys fight like hell with their head shaking...which is more like head thrashing! Honestly I thought that all I would catch is perch....boy was I wrong. 32 fish + good company = an epic day of fishing in my book.

It was a pleasure finally meeting and fishing with you Repeater. You are the 28th member we have fished with and you are definately one of the more entertaining members we have met so far. That music by the Bloodhound Gang is still stuck in my head. Thank you for taking the TyeDye's out to the oh so famous Fish Lake. That trip will be a memory in my life that I will soon not forget. Great times!


----------



## Tylert (Aug 6, 2008)

EvilTyeDyeTwin said:


> Wow what a trip...more like an adventure. I had never been to Fish Lake before and it truely lived up to its name! I went down there trying to my 1st splake and ended up catching tons of them. That kind of action is hard to come by. Those guys fight like hell with their head shaking...which is more like head thrashing! Honestly I thought that all I would catch is perch....boy was I wrong. 32 fish + good company = an epic day of fishing in my book.
> 
> It was a pleasure finally meeting and fishing with you Repeater. You are the 28th member we have fished with and you are definately one of the more entertaining members we have met so far. That music by the Bloodhound Gang is still stuck in my head. Thank you for taking the TyeDye's out to the oh so famous Fish Lake. That trip will be a memory in my life that I will soon not forget. Great times!


I'm truly hurt!


----------



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

Tylert said:


> I'm truly hurt!


Hey, we like you more! Although repeater didn't have net issues with my fish. :O•-:


----------



## Tylert (Aug 6, 2008)

Sweet....well it is kinda hard to net a fish through the ice..


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

So now you've been to Fish Lake. Glad it went well for you. 

I get served there, but I've only fished it twice. Both times on ice, 1 rainbow each.

PBH even congratulated me on the worst fishing anyone has ever had on FL. :lol:  

At least you found some fish and got the action you were looking for. Crossing off species from your lists is always a plus.


----------



## FishlakeElkHunter (Sep 11, 2007)

There are no Fish in Fishlake....it is all rumor and myths......


----------



## neverdrawn (Jan 3, 2009)

Did you guy's make dinner out of a couple of those splake? I'm of the opinion they are the best eating fish you can find in this great state, and I'm a fan of fish. Not to mention they fillet like a dream.

Great report and pics. Stay after those mac's, they'll play for you eventually.


----------



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

neverdrawn said:


> Did you guy's make dinner out of a couple of those splake? I'm of the opinion they are the best eating fish you can find in this great state, and I'm a fan of fish. Not to mention they fillet like a dream.
> 
> Great report and pics. Stay after those mac's, they'll play for you eventually.


Yes. Considering I love lakers and brookies aint bad, splake are fine dinening. They were rock solid while filleting. Pre-frozen I'd say. I am not giving up on the lakers. Going back soon!


----------

